# Daffodil tank mates



## mk368 (Dec 31, 2008)

i have a 29g tank with 6 juvie Daffodil waiting for a pair then would like to add some other tangs maybe a pair of multies does anyone have any advice


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

The daffodils will colonize and fill a 29 and probably not be tolerant of anything else in the tank. When they fill it out, it'll make a nice display. It won't take long. I wouldn't add any other species to that size tank.


----------



## mk368 (Dec 31, 2008)

can i keep all them or should i just keep a pair


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They will let you know, either tolerating each other or rejecting all but a pair. This will happen when they start to get mature enough to spawn.

You will know the rejected ones because they will lurk near the surface, in corners or behind filter intakes or heaters.


----------



## mk368 (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks would one clown loach be ok to keep the snail population down in the tank i read that they will help using cucumbers right now


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

prov356 said:


> probably not be tolerant of anything else in the tank.


This would be true of the clown as well. Like prov356, many of us wouldn't add any other species to that size tank.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

if it moves it dies when it comes to spawning Brichardi... In that size tank anyway.


----------



## mk368 (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks for your advice what size would you say that they will begin to pair off


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Mine were maybe 2.5", male a little larger. They seem to spawn young, so it shouldn't take long.


----------

